
Arc New Features - revorad
http://arclanguage.org/item?id=9873
======
jimbokun
The Arc idea of using single-char operators (I see :.!+, any others?) as
intra-symbol syntax is clever . I wonder if any other languages have done
anything similar?

~~~
euccastro
You mean other lisps, or are you being sarcastic?

~~~
jimbokun
This seems pretty different to me than the use of single character operators
in C-like languages. "odd+pr" has a completely different meaning than "odd +
pr" (which might be 3 functions being passed into some other function). In the
latter, "+" is the addition function. "odd+pr" reads more like a single token
indicating a function. Kind of like the difference between morphology and
syntax, where "(+ a b)" is a phrase and "odd+pr" a derived word.

So this dual level syntax is what I'm getting at. I know there is the
expression/statement distinction in other languages, but this seems different.
Perl sigils might be a closer idea, but those are more like case markers, I
think. You can't use Perl sigils to combine multiple tokens into another
token-ish thing, as far as I know.

Hope that made some sense.

The Rebol thing mentioned in another comment, by the way, does seem more like
what I'm talking about.

------
gojomo
Not an arc user, but just curious: with the 'atstrings' feature on, how is an
actual '@' escaped?

~~~
conanite
@@

